
TeamViewer users are being cracked in bulk, and we still don’t know how - wtbob
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/teamviewer-users-are-being-hacked-in-bulk-and-we-still-dont-know-how/
======
wtbob
Update: [http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/teamviewer-says-
ther...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/teamviewer-says-theres-no-
evidence-of-2fa-bypass-in-mass-account-hack/)

IMHO this underscores the necessity of never using a memorable password on a
remote service.

------
brudgers
Yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11840020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11840020)

